# Official August 2007 Desktop Thread



## techno_funky (Aug 1, 2007)

*Posting Guidelines:

* Do not post full images, post only thumbnails or direct links
(host your images at www.imageshack.us get the thumbnail code from there and paste it here)

* All posts with full images can be deleted by the mods

* The desktops thread is not to be used to post images of pornographic or otherwise provocative nature.

Please keep this board clean.

* It is reccomended that you post your desktop images with the following information:
* Visual Style: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).
* Wallpaper: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).
* Icons: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).
* Programs: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2007)

here is my precious..hehehe
pretty lame but gets the job done  
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1087/973008353_87d622e0a4_m.jpg

click here to see high res version

visual style :  aero-clone (www.gnome-look.org)
icon theme :  nuoveXT-aero (www.gnome-look.org)
wallpaper : bioshock bigdaddy and little sister (*www.2kgames.com/bioshock/enter.html)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 1, 2007)

Here r mine Desktop Shots for August ::

*1. Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate

**img182.imagevenue.com/loc213/th_78662_August_Vista_122_213lo.jpg

_Resources Used ::

_(i) Sucriato OS Theme - DeviantART

 (ii) Rocket Dock 1.3

 (iii) Gadgets Downloaded From Live Gallery

 (iv) Wallpapers - DeviantART

 (v) Stardock Icon Packager 3.2


********************************************************************************************

*2. Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2

* *img164.imagevenue.com/loc641/th_77859_August_XP_122_641lo.JPG

_ Resources Used ::

_(i) Jaadero 1.4 - DeviantART

(ii) Rocket Dock 1.3

(iii) Yahoo Widget Engine

(iv) Wallpapers - DeviantART

(v) Stardock Cursor XP

(vi) Stardock Icon Packager 3.2


*********************************************************************


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2007)

blackberry awesome is your desktop !!

hold on i will put mine.....but i dont think that good

*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/9/8/1/t_deskm_e5e15db.jpg

i hv used Vista VG by vishal gupta
and stardock object dock
and recycle bin deletion reg hack !! that's all


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2007)

I posted it yesterday night so I guess it still counts as August . its 100% Windows Vista. 

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/3356/vista1nt8.th.jpg

Yahoo Widgets & various widgets
Windows Vista 
Rocketdock


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2007)

off topic : sorry guys !!

which 1 is better stardock or rocket dock ??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2007)

@BlackBerry7100g nice desktop


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> off topic : sorry guys !!
> 
> which 1 is better stardock or rocket dock ??



Free = RocketDock

Paid = Objectdock, if u need taskbar & system tray functionality


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 2, 2007)

Thnx Buddies For appreciating my desktop !


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Free = RocketDock
> 
> Paid = Objectdock, if u need taskbar & system tray functionality



ok thanks !!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 2, 2007)

My WinXP SP2 Desktop

No Fancy Stuff !

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/august.JPG


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> My WinXP SP2 Desktop
> 
> No Fancy Stuff !
> 
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/august.JPG



nice fresh look..where are the tray icons other than those 2 
a lot of games on ur desktop, are u in high school ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2007)

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/5306/untitledvp3.th.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2007)

imav which OS ?? XP or Vista ?? if XP how did u get the transparency ??


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2007)

^Thats Vista


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 5, 2007)

^ Hey Tech , u haven't posted ur Vista desktop this month !


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2007)

^I don't have vista now


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 5, 2007)

^ n wat abt Ubuntu ? ...btw , y did u remove Vista


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't have ubuntu too.
Removed both operating systems due to less hdd space.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 6, 2007)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1060/1023478595_0b7dca7d34.jpg

My K508i


----------



## Kiran.dks (Aug 6, 2007)

Here goes mine...

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/3324/6thaug2007desktopxa9.th.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

no good themes for vista basic to show off. so here i am wid my ubuntu installation.

clean:
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/9374/screenshotvw2.th.png

dirty:
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/5305/screenshot1hp1.th.png


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> no good themes for vista basic to show off. so here i am wid my ubuntu installation.
> 
> clean:
> *img300.imageshack.us/img300/9374/screenshotvw2.th.png
> ...



hey nice one.

can u tell me how do u installed that song notification script and for which player.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 6, 2007)

^it is the feature(OSD) of players like rhythmbox,exaile etc to show dialogues of current playing tracks.
 *www.exaile.org/trac/wiki/OSD


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

offtopic: ^^^ praka has said it all  i'm using exaile. check this thread for installing the bleeding edge version: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64553


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 10, 2007)

been working on it for quite sometime now. here's mac os leopard for free! 

clean:
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2193/screenshotum1tg7.th.jpg

dirty:
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/7193/screenshot1uj9uz0.th.png

distro: ubuntu 7.04
wallpaper: leopard
composite manager: beryl
emerald theme: leopard
gtk theme: leopard-gtk
cursors: jaguar os x
icon set: OsX_Mod self modded
dock: avant window navigator
custom distro logo, custom top gnome panel background
clock: cairo clock
tray icons: lotsa hard work! 
apps running: pidgin 2.1.0, exaile 0.2.11svn, nautilus, terminal


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

^ ur desktop looks more cleaner the os x itself


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2007)

Windows XP SP2 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/augustnew2007.JPG


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> been working on it for quite sometime now. here's mac os leopard for free!
> 
> clean:
> *img508.imageshack.us/img508/4816/screenshotum1.th.jpg
> ...



cool desktop , looks better than real mac osx

ahve u tried that kyro(or something like that) dock which has realistic physics, u can shatter and bounce the dock icons, it ran a lot more sluggish for me


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> cool desktop , looks better than real mac osx
> 
> ahve u tried that kyro(or something like that) dock which has realistic physics, u can shatter and bounce the dock icons, it ran a lot more sluggish for me


i use avant window manager and it has the bounce effects. its just like the mac os dock. try it  and thats cairo (not kyro) dock. it has been transformed to gnome dock now which is still under development.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 11, 2007)

must- mac guys shud see @infra's Desktop


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i use avant window manager and it has the bounce effects. its just like the mac os dock. try it  and thats cairo (not kyro) dock. it has been transformed to gnome dock now which is still under development.



got any how tos to install avant window manager? is this especially for beryl desktop since i got some black patches when i used cairo clock without beryl.
I got a feeling to revamp my linux desktop like ur Macish style


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^ check this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61020&page=3

you'll get all ur answers there (thats for ubuntu, tho) 

ps: yes that requires composite manager to be installed (beryl/compiz)


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 13, 2007)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1060/1099892492_df47aff357.jpg

Full Size


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ check this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61020&page=3
> 
> you'll get all ur answers there (thats for ubuntu, tho)
> 
> ps: yes that requires composite manager to be installed (beryl/compiz)


yeah am too an ubuntu user

thanx mate


----------



## REY619 (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres Mine, XP SP2, using: -
VistaVG, Stardock Iconpackager, Cursor XP, Rocket Dock.
p.s.-CS Forever!! Fragging Forever!!  

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/9995/augdeskmm7.th.jpg


----------



## mayanks_098 (Aug 16, 2007)

here is mine on xp xp2.
couldnot get rocket dock on vista due to some problems.

i used rocket dock,stardock icon packager and a nice wide screen wallpeper.

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/5179/untitled81dk9.th.png


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1290/1170052458_47f5a0d796.jpg

Full Size

Censored


----------



## REY619 (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^Bwahahahahahahahaa.....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 20, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore , Really nice desk !


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 20, 2007)

^ thanks buddy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^ nice desky there  btw, what are those apples doing on the panel??!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> hehe those are links for my fav folders red apples are on ntfs and green apples on fat32  hehe



can i hav one apple

hey what is the use of POPT2T dvd in linux

Are u trying to make a linux port for it


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> *i18.tinypic.com/6bu19uh.png



Hey Kenshy , Nice Desk !


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> *farm2.static.flickr.com/1290/1170052458_47f5a0d796.jpg
> 
> Full Size
> 
> Censored


Lolzzzzzz.


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2007)

i went into xp after months and decided to pimp it:

*img119.imageshack.us/img119/2112/mydeskaugux6.th.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

^^^ thats a nice clean desk  wid some transparencies.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 23, 2007)

@iMAV Thats cool..  Would you care to tell what things u used..


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2007)

1. object dock - bottom
2. rocket dock - left
3. winamp skin named sprirt
4. the clock and temperature are yahoo widgets: clock is neon clock, the temperature widget is set to show no background


----------



## REY619 (Aug 23, 2007)

^^Great!! All other things i guessed, except the Winamp skin...  Will get it too..


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my pimped OS X desktop ...

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/5654/screenshot01fq7.th.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 23, 2007)

mine
*img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/9/8/23/f_picm_570d064.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

^^^ that looks like a nice DOS skin for ur windows!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2007)

the darkness lurks inside


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 23, 2007)

since i hv to learn lots of C prog....i hv to keep staring at the monitor for lots of time...that's y set it to black !


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i went into xp after months and decided to pimp it:
> 
> *img119.imageshack.us/img119/2112/mydeskaugux6.th.jpg



nice desktop
wud u mind gving me the wallpaper link



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> since i hv to learn lots of C prog....i hv to keep staring at the monitor for lots of time...that's y set it to black !



so u r a noob in C now
A long road ahead for u, and get the pointers concept clear
**p = ???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

btw, @imav - ur latest winxp desky looks like a dehydrated mac!!   lol...


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2007)

^^ coz of the dock  .. well thts coz i didnt change the theme basic blue theme so i auto-hid the start bar and shifted the dock down ...


----------



## Sylar (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok these are not my current desktops, but some old desktop mods i had done.. I had the screenies saved so uploading them...

An Avedesk mod..

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/1547/avedesk1.JPG

Another Avedesk mod..

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/1548/mac2.JPG

 Simple Window Blinds n Styler mod..

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/1549/mac11.JPG

 Mac Login..

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/1550/mac%20tiger%20login.JPG



Stuff used :

WindowBlinds
Logon Studio
StylerToolbar
Avedesk/DesktopX
Object Dock/RK Launcher
YzShadow
Wallpapers frm DevianArt

Got some XP to Vista mods as well.. will post those laterz...


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2007)

Sylar said:
			
		

> Ok these are not my current desktops, but some old desktop mods i had done.. I had the screenies saved so uploading them...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



cool ones


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 27, 2007)

Back on xp now and so i haf something to show off, jus before the month ends:

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2412/59811731vh6.th.jpg

Resources used: 
MS Visual Style:  VistaVG by Vishal 
Icons:  Icontweaker with Vista Theme 
Transparencies:  XP Visual Tools
Toolbar in Explorer:  Styler with Vista Theme
Sidebar:  Thoosje's Sidebar (Can be used on Vista too!)
Vista Start Menu:  ViStart (Though I don't use it as I haf problems with some of its features)


----------

